# Back from first trip to France



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Whooooow. 
France was amazing went from St Malo down the coast as far as La Rochelle and then back inland via Saumur, Lavel, Le-Mont St Michel, Cancale and many little villages in between.
Stunning views, lovely villages and some wicked free Aires.
Amazed that even some of the Super U's have an Aire set aside for motorhomes and some even had an Auto laundry next to them... I wounder if Asda or Tesco's would consider that!!!!!

The highlights were camping next to the river in Saumur & camping at 
Le-Mont St Michel with the lit up night view from our window.

Guess it's back to France next year for an even longer spell, 10 days was just not long enough.
Looking at the route we took we done around 800 miles but have not even scratched the surface.
Met a couple of MHF members and tried spreading the word to others.

Only problem we had was the hose from the sink waste came off and rubbed aginst the wheel causing a rather big split.... some amalgamating tape soon put that right.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good for you Brian & lorraine, its a lovely place bet you'll get itchy feet
and want to go again real soon.


phil & janet


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I did not want to come back, Now I just want to do it again & again. Oh well Ten years to retirement.

brian & lorraine


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn..I cant wait to get my motorhome what with camping by rivers and all that.sounds like a bit of me that does.Glad you had a great time fella..


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

BJNorris said:


> I did not want to come back, Now I just want to do it again & again. Oh well Ten years to retirement.
> 
> brian & lorraine


Thats what i meant, we've had that feeling many times.
Try and get back over the seasons only really just starting.
Anyway glad you had a good taste of it. 

phil & janet


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I know how you feel ,We just came back last week after 3 months and 6050mls how can I ever settle now it was our first trip to Europe.Like you we used the Aires in France we felt quite safe not the motorway ones just the small towns and villages la-Rochell and Chateau Gauntier were lovely also we called at Le Chant D`Oiseau and Twinlakes both lovely sites and they made us so welcome They were one only 2 campsites we used..We also went through Spain to Portugal and the Algarve .we had a super time cant wait to get back over .We would like to go to Germany the Mossell not sure how to spell it yet but we want to go there next.
Val


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Pleased it went well for you neighbour. We very happy with our 3 week trip too although a touch farther afield than you. Very mixed weather however, but not quite as bad as home. We definitely doing it agin next yeat. Next trip is a week touring some spots in UK in Sept.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

3 weeks to go and were heading the same way

Putties


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Same here.. 3 weeks to go and heading France direction. Bit scary really as we only pick up the MH next Friday and will only get a couple of nights in it before dissappearing for 2 weeks. Hey Ho... all good fun  (I Think!)


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed your trip. It's a beautiful country (well, most of it is! Personally I don't care much for the flat acre-after-acre of arable crops with no hedges inbetween), and very varied.

France ensnared us with her charms, which is why we ended up living here!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Brian and Lorraine,

I'm sure after your first taster trip you'll be back again.

We've just got back from a two month trip to France and northern Spain and always find new and interesting sights even among the miles of cornfields where a sleepy village can be hidden away in a valley.

Pity the weather wasn't too good but not as bad as at home.

You'll soon be planning your next trip

Steve


----------

